# Fancy Guppies!! help needed!!



## Play2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey people, im goin to start breeding fancy guppy strains,been looking online n theres so many kinds iv never seen in pet shops/ aquatics etc, i wont be getting mine for a month or two yet but im just looking around trying to find breeders i can buy mine from,iv looked online and malcom clarke has realy nice guppies but the site says non are available yet,i just wanna sort some contacts for when im ready for mine,does anybody breed them on her or know anyone that does?..here are some kinds that i want,along with more cuz i know theres so much more....


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got fancy guppies if i got the cam ill take pictures i got the same ones as the one at the bottom.


----------



## Play2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

:2thumb: Thanx Zoe :2thumb:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i know it isnt good but they dont keep still lol
this is a kool on he has a fire tail


i got mine from carphilliy and pughs in nantgraw (wales)


----------



## Play2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

they are reali nice,i love seeing a nice yellow on guppies n bright colours make them look so nice in a tropical aquarium.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I've bred the 6th from the top strain!. I called them Lyre-Tail Polkadots! hehe


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Play2009 said:


>


I keep Blue Neons which are quite similar to that one. : victory:


----------



## snapperx (Oct 7, 2009)

*Getting guppies*

Hi

If you are interested in getting some exotic guppies, the best place to go are fish auctions. The guppies will be breed by breeders that would be acclimatised to local water conditions and be disease free. As a added bonus they are generally a lot cheaper.

Here are a couple of links to groups that organise auctions

Association of Aquarists - http://www.fishkeepers.org/

Federation of British Aquatic Societies

cheers

How


----------



## Gizmo24 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi i run fishkeepers.org website

I keep and breed show quality guppies and have a few for sale currently.
happy yo post too (with in UK)

Let me know if ur intrested,


----------



## gr33neyes (Sep 2, 2009)

Another good site for livebearers /guppies is Viviparous....click the link below 

New Document


----------

